# Is it alright for uber to steal our tips



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

my tip goes into uber service charge 
Is this legal if I have screen shots what can I do ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Fuber1 said:


> my tip goes into uber service charge
> Is this legal if I have screen shots what can I do ?


I've yet to see Uber taking from our tips. Mind posting your screenshot?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

That is a tricky question and I am not really sure of the answer. My gut tells me that there is no protections to prevent such from happening. There are protections for tipped employees under the FLSA but because we are not employees I am not sure that such protections apply.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Under what the rider pays they use the word “contributions” calling our tips that
So they think they can steal our tips
F u uber 
Illegal scam fraud company needs to be shutdown by the government 
F rating bbb
F rating consumer affairs
F u uber


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuber1 said:


> Under what the rider pays they use the word "contributions" calling our tips that
> So they think they can steal our tips
> F u uber
> Illegal scam fraud company needs to be shutdown by the government
> ...


Post a screen shot, what you are saying does not make sense.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Click on fare details . Then under “rider pays” it says contributions as in we can steal your tips


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuber1 said:


> Click on fare details . Then under "rider pays" it says contributions as in we can steal your tips


Let me type slow for you: Do you have any evidence of a pax giving you a tip and Uber classifying it as a contribution and keeping it. When pax leave me a tip there is a seperate line that says tip and I get it. I have no idea what contributions means but that doesn't automatically mean tip stealing.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

As dirty as uber is, they are pretty straightforward on how they screw you over recently lol. I doubt they would take tips and not make you agree to it lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry to say...

Uber can probobly take a cut of tips as credit card processing fees. (Cab companies do this)

I haven’t skimmed the contract in s while.. it’s possible.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I assumed the interchange fee (what Uber pays to the prcessing merchant) is included in the trip service fee when a tip is added. That or Uber eats the interchange fee because they already take so much of the fare and so few people tip.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I recall reading somewhere that it is illegal for an employer or contract party to touch 'tips' but i'm too lazy to research it now. If Uber is doing this, anyone serious about doing anything about it would surely take the 3 minutes required to do some research to find out..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

IERide said:


> I recall reading somewhere that it is illegal for an employer or contract party to touch 'tips' but i'm too lazy to research it now. If Uber is doing this, anyone serious about doing anything about it would surely take the 3 minutes required to do some research to find out..


Nope not illegal if it's an independent contractor.


----------

